# Your Adagio opinions/doodles/demos?



## Christian Marcussen (May 8, 2012)

I'm so close to pulling the trigger. I'm weak that way. But before that I would love to hear peoples opinions and short demos, and I thought it would be great to throw it into one thread rather than continue the mega-threads (or start 15 small ones). 

Bring it!


----------



## Folmann (May 8, 2012)

[flash width=300 height=120 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F45710432[/flash]

Perhaps this will help you ... try making those repeated lines without round robin ...


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (May 8, 2012)

It sounds fantastic - for 399 just get it, seriously. You want be dissapointed. I've spend MUCH more and received MUCH less with other companies.

There is so much to love about it, its so deep yet so elegent. You wont get bogged down with different patches but at the same time it feels like there are so many more options.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 8, 2012)

I'm sure. It's just I have recently spent quite a huge amount of cash on an upgrade, so the 399,- come on top of everything else. And I'm not sure I need it as much as I lust for it :D

Great demo by Ian. But I'm curious about how it feels to work with. The sound is great.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (May 8, 2012)

Christian Marcussen @ Wed 09 May said:


> I'm sure. It's just I have recently spent quite a huge amount of cash on an upgrade, so the 399,- come on top of everything else. And I'm not sure I need it as much as I lust for it :D
> 
> Great demo by Ian. But I'm curious about how it feels to work with. The sound is great.




So long as you understand that this is not just another violin section. The solo violin alone is breath-takingly fantastic and worth 1/3rd the investment.

If it's something you think you're going to get anyway, you may as well save 100 dollars.

And if you work with violins often, I would say that you do need this library!


----------



## tabulius (May 9, 2012)

I downloaded and tested Adagio today. Here is the demo

http://soundcloud.com/tapanisiirtola/ts-miraculous-love-demo

Love the sound. Hollywood Strings gold blends with Adagio violins really well. Adagio has a high learning curve, but I'm getting there  The library is really breathing and living, so you have to use the right legatos and articulations at the right time to get good results.


----------



## Scrianinoff (May 9, 2012)

SimonCharlesHanna @ Wed 09 May said:


> The solo violin alone is breath-takingly fantastic and worth 1/3rd the investment.



Are you kidding?! Surely you got that twisted up, because the solo violin is worth *3/1* the investment!

For me, it's the first time after so many, many years that my ears cannot believe that it is apparently actually possible to play a VI that comes so close to the real thing, fast lines on the natural bowing alone are unbelievably realistic. Sorry for VSL, EW and Spitfire but this is not simply a step up, it's much more than a quantum leap (pun intended)!

Indeed, save yourself $100.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 9, 2012)

tabulius @ Wed May 09 said:


> I downloaded and tested Adagio today. Here is the demo
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/tapanisiirtola/ts-miraculous-love-demo
> 
> Love the sound. Hollywood Strings gold blends with Adagio violins really well. Adagio has a high learning curve, but I'm getting there  The library is really breathing and living, so you have to use the right legatos and articulations at the right time to get good results.



What an excellent job you have done!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (May 9, 2012)

Peter Alexander @ Wed May 09 said:


> What an excellent job you have done!



indeed! o/~


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (May 9, 2012)

Lovely - great work.

I'm on the fence with this one - do you reckon it's possible to do a realistic mordent with the solo violin? I would buy the library today if I could get a similar level of performance to the violin here - particularly the folky mordent at around 0:37 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KYp4nUAqEs


----------



## Gusfmm (May 9, 2012)

Scrianinoff @ Wed May 09 said:


> SimonCharlesHanna @ Wed 09 May said:
> 
> 
> > The solo violin alone is breath-takingly fantastic and worth 1/3rd the investment.
> ...



Would anybody be able to post their initial try at the solo violin in a musical context? I feel there have been various video demos on ensembles but only one re- solo legato. Thanks.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 9, 2012)

wilx @ Wed May 09 said:


> Lovely - great work.
> 
> I'm on the fence with this one - do you reckon it's possible to do a realistic mordent with the solo violin? I would buy the library today if I could get a similar level of performance to the violin here - particularly the folky mordent at around 0:37
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KYp4nUAqEs



Hmmm... that seems way within what Adagio can do.


----------



## Resoded (May 9, 2012)

Scrianinoff @ 9th May 2012 said:


> SimonCharlesHanna @ Wed 09 May said:
> 
> 
> > The solo violin alone is breath-takingly fantastic and worth 1/3rd the investment.
> ...



Agreed, I played around with the theme from The Village soundtrack with the solo violin and it sounds better than I could ever hope for.


----------



## mpalenik (May 9, 2012)

I haven't played around with the solo violin from Adagio enough to know everything it can do, but if we were just to go by pure sound, I like the Spitfire violin a lot more. It sounds so warm and rich, whereas the Adagio violin sounds just a bit nasily to me. Now, that's not to say that it's not a much more flexible instrument than the spitfire violin. But I haven't used the solo violin enough yet to know for sure.


----------



## Diffusor (May 9, 2012)

mpalenik @ Wed May 09 said:


> I haven't played around with the solo violin from Adagio enough to know everything it can do, but if we were just to go by pure sound, I like the Spitfire violin a lot more. It sounds so warm and rich, whereas the Adagio violin sounds just a bit nasily to me. Now, that's not to say that it's not a much more flexible instrument than the spitfire violin. But I haven't used the solo violin enough yet to know for sure.



Yeah, Spitfire's solo violin is no slouch. Only thing I wish was that it had legato all the separate mics and not a mixed mic.

Actually so far, the 8dio solo violin is not my favorite thing in the library. It's a bit too "wobbly". Might a bit more time to play with though.


----------



## organix (May 9, 2012)

Downloaded today and I'm satisfied with the sound of the solo violin. 

But is there a bug in the Solo_Legato_SCHINDLER Patch? I hear no difference between the keyswitches. All sub-articulations sounds the same to me. 

Markus


----------



## knightacs (May 9, 2012)

organix @ Wed May 09 said:


> But is there a bug in the Solo_Legato_SCHINDLER Patch? I hear no difference between the keyswitches. All sub-articulations sounds the same to me.



The sub articulations only play AFTER a legato transition, never on the first note. That confused me at first too.


----------



## organix (May 9, 2012)

knightacs @ 10th May said:


> organix @ Wed May 09 said:
> 
> 
> > But is there a bug in the Solo_Legato_SCHINDLER Patch? I hear no difference between the keyswitches. All sub-articulations sounds the same to me.
> ...



Ah ok, thats the trick.  
Sometimes it helps to read the manual. :o


----------



## mpalenik (May 9, 2012)

Has anybody noticed a missing file when loading Villiage legato? I'm wondering if something happened during the download or extraction process. It's only a single wav file that shows up as missing, and as far as I can tell everything works fine (and how would you notice a single .wav file missing in such a complex instrument anyway?). I just want to know if it's just me or if this is universal.


----------



## Ed (May 9, 2012)

It all loads fine for me mpalenik.

btw its worth resaving patches, they take forever to load otherwise


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 9, 2012)

After listening to this demo a couple of times, I'm probably more inclined to refer prospective buyers to this demo over any other 8dio demo.

Reason: it connects many of the dots.

1. You know you're hearing the ensemble patches (though not which ones);
2. You hear a taste of the solo violin;
3. You hear it blended with HS (more details as to bowings used would be helpful);
4. You hear it in the high/very high registers;
5. You have a comment about the learning curve.

So what's missing:
1. EQ used, if at all, how and where;
2. Reverb used and how applied.


----------



## tabulius (May 9, 2012)

I'll finish the track on Friday. I'll reupload it and give a more detailed info what patches I used. Also I figured out few things how to improve the performances (especially the solo violin) and I'll fix a few bugs.

The sound is pretty out of the box. No eq. Just master compression, slight boost on hi freq with exciter and only one master reverb (EW Spaces).

But I'll post more detailed description tomorrow, cos today I'm too busy. Thanks for the kind comments guys!


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 9, 2012)

tabulius @ Wed May 09 said:


> I'll finish the track on Friday. I'll reupload it and give a more detailed info what patches I used. Also I figured out few things how to improve the performances (especially the solo violin) and I'll fix a few bugs.
> 
> The sound is pretty out of the box. No eq. Just master compression, slight boost on hi freq with exciter and only one master reverb (EW Spaces).
> 
> But I'll post more detailed description tomorrow, cos today I'm too busy. Thanks for the kind comments guys!



It would be great to know your settings for the compression and exciter, and which Spaces verb. 

Please take it as a compliment I'm asking how you got to this performance solution. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Resoded (May 10, 2012)

About missing files, I actually have a problem with not being able to load the dynamic_bowing patch. When I used the 8dio downloader for some reason my computer warned for duplicates of the ens_arc_2_a4.ncw file. I chose to keep both. Everything else seems to load fine.


----------



## stargazer (May 10, 2012)

Ed @ Thu May 10 said:


> It all loads fine for me mpalenik.
> btw its worth resaving patches, they take forever to load otherwise


Oddly, I didn't have to do that, and I was also surprised by how fast the instruments loaded, especially considering their sizes.


----------



## stargazer (May 10, 2012)

Scrianinoff @ Wed May 09 said:


> Sorry for VSL, EW and Spitfire but this is not simply a step up, it's much more than a quantum leap (pun intended)!


I like this library a lot, too, but I think the three other developers you mention holds up fine in different areas and complement each other rather well.


----------



## TuomasP (May 10, 2012)

Resoded @ Thu May 10 said:


> About missing files, I actually have a problem with not being able to load the dynamic_bowing patch. When I used the 8dio downloader for some reason my computer warned for duplicates of the ens_arc_2_a4.ncw file. I chose to keep both. Everything else seems to load fine.



Did you extract rar files by yourself after downloading? Downloader starts to unpack files itself although I never seen any progress bar about that. Just refreshed folder and saw files being unpacked :D


----------



## Scrianinoff (May 10, 2012)

stargazer @ Thu 10 May said:


> Scrianinoff @ Wed May 09 said:
> 
> 
> > _ ... the solo violin ... For me, it's the first time after so many, many years that my ears cannot believe that it is apparently actually possible to play a VI that comes so close to the real thing, fast lines on the natural bowing alone are unbelievably realistic. _Sorry for VSL, EW and Spitfire but this is not simply a step up, it's much more than a quantum leap (pun intended)!
> ...



I agree with you, that the other libs 'hold up fine in different areas and complement each other rather well.' No need to throw them in the bin any time soon. Yet I am also still of the opinion as posted, that is, in the context as posted.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 10, 2012)

I think while Adagio has a lot going for it, I will experiment with layering it with "some of those other libraries", since I think the tone and sound in those have an advantage over Adagio's. I can understand from a financial point why they would record in a church, but from a sound quality standpoint, I am not so sure. Some high frequencies don't seem to be as well represented here as in e.g. my custom samples + Spitfire (bespoke).

Adagio's legato concept combined with the sound you get from Air or Abbey Road would be the ideal combo. And in some way I can't help thinking that while Adagio has (let me repeat myself) a lot going for it, the developers missed a golden opportunity for creating something that couldn't be bettered in any near future, by choosing the church solution.

It could be the church itself that "dulls" the sound a bit, or it could be the mics chosen - I just think there is some detail missing in the Adagio sound that you will find in other libraries.


----------



## Taisto (May 10, 2012)

Resoded @ Thu May 10 said:


> About missing files, I actually have a problem with not being able to load the dynamic_bowing patch. When I used the 8dio downloader for some reason my computer warned for duplicates of the ens_arc_2_a4.ncw file. I chose to keep both. Everything else seems to load fine.



I had this same problem as well.

I used the downloader and let it extract the files and then compressed & archived the library folder for back up purposes.
When I moved the library to my sample drive it asked about 11 duplicate files.
This problem does not occur when I extract the files straight to my sample drive, only when moving them from another drive.

I found out that these duplicate files actually have a space before them in the file name and this won't get taken into account when copying/moving.

Strange thing, I'm curious about any input on this matter.


----------



## Resoded (May 10, 2012)

TuomasP @ 10th May 2012 said:


> Resoded @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > About missing files, I actually have a problem with not being able to load the dynamic_bowing patch. When I used the 8dio downloader for some reason my computer warned for duplicates of the ens_arc_2_a4.ncw file. I chose to keep both. Everything else seems to load fine.
> ...



No it extracted itself, as Taisto describes, something must have gone wrong during the transfer of the files. I always extract on my C hd and then move the samples to another hd and this is the first time this happened.


----------



## Scrianinoff (May 10, 2012)

Simon Ravn @ Thu 10 May said:


> I can understand from a financial point why they would record in a church, but from a sound quality standpoint, I am not so sure. Some high frequencies don't seem to be as well represented here as in e.g. my custom samples + Spitfire (bespoke).
> ...
> It could be the church itself that "dulls" the sound a bit, or it could be the mics chosen - I just think there is some detail missing in the Adagio sound that you will find in other libraries.


If this is not something simple EQing can fix, then what exactly do you mean by this? Since most of us do neither have those bespoke nor custom samples.

What I guess you might be hinting at, is that in a church recording the reverb tails might intrude upon the close and far recorded images. For the close mics I do not hear this at all. And in the far there is a hint of it, but not as heavy as in for example Albion's Ambient mics, try to go abruptly from ff to pp on high brass long, there you have it. Not to be negative about Albion, I love Albion, it's just an effect of the approach chosen, and not that difficult to work around either. Even though in Adagio there is a hint of reverb tails coming into the sound while holding a note, to my ears there are no muddyfying artefacts, _beautifying_ yes, muddyfying no.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 10, 2012)

Scrianinoff @ Thu May 10 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Thu 10 May said:
> 
> 
> > I can understand from a financial point why they would record in a church, but from a sound quality standpoint, I am not so sure. Some high frequencies don't seem to be as well represented here as in e.g. my custom samples + Spitfire (bespoke).
> ...



I can't be sure whether it's the recording environment or the equipment which is to blame, but I just think the sound in Adagio is a little lacking in detail and "air", something that I find in (some) other libraries. Also, the far mics have a rather narrow sound field, which could indicate that the room the strings were recorded in wasn't big enough to let the sound spread around a great deal (and also, the room isn't big enough to allow the sections to be recorded in position).


----------



## Vision (May 10, 2012)

Simon Ravn @ Thu May 10 said:


> I think while Adagio has a lot going for it, I will experiment with layering it with "some of those other libraries", since I think the tone and sound in those have an advantage over Adagio's. I can understand from a financial point why they would record in a church, but from a sound quality standpoint, I am not so sure. Some high frequencies don't seem to be as well represented here as in e.g. my custom samples + Spitfire (bespoke).
> 
> Adagio's legato concept combined with the sound you get from Air or Abbey Road would be the ideal combo. And in some way I can't help thinking that while Adagio has (let me repeat myself) a lot going for it, the developers missed a golden opportunity for creating something that couldn't be bettered in any near future, by choosing the church solution.
> 
> It could be the church itself that "dulls" the sound a bit, or it could be the mics chosen - I just think there is some detail missing in the Adagio sound that you will find in other libraries.



I did'nt seem to have much of an issue with mixing in other libs with adagio.. but I guess that's a subjective thing. I arranged strings on this Uptempo track using Adagio, Spitfire Solo strings, Albion strings, and vsl chamber strings. Did some layering and simple counterpoint mixing the different libs. Used Eastwest Spaces for reverb. 


http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=26010
http://soundcloud.com/peterbrinkley/fro ... ng-arrange


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 10, 2012)

Vision @ Thu May 10 said:


> Simon Ravn @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > I think while Adagio has a lot going for it, I will experiment with layering it with "some of those other libraries", since I think the tone and sound in those have an advantage over Adagio's. I can understand from a financial point why they would record in a church, but from a sound quality standpoint, I am not so sure. Some high frequencies don't seem to be as well represented here as in e.g. my custom samples + Spitfire (bespoke).
> ...



I didn't say anything about having problems with mixing Adagio with other libraries... 8)


----------



## Vision (May 10, 2012)

Simon Ravn @ Thu May 10 said:


> Vision @ Thu May 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Simon Ravn @ Thu May 10 said:
> ...



Oh.. I guess my brain is on autopilot.. been up for like 19 hours. I guess what I'm trying to say is I don't think that Adagio is dull at all.. actually pretty vivid sounding to my ears. Anyway, excuse me.. I'm going to crash before I pass out..


----------



## jdrcomposer (May 10, 2012)

Just wrote this this morning...totally blown away by the library

http://soundcloud.com/jdrcomposer/reuni ... io-violins


----------



## flashman (May 10, 2012)

OK really impressive. The dynamic bowing and loure patches in particular are just wonderful. Not stuff you can get anywhere else and not stuff which you can mock up really. 4th trill swells! very good fun


----------



## Resoded (May 10, 2012)

I just played around a bit with the adagio solo violin trying to match it to the sound of the solo violin in the soundtrack to Crysis 2. I'm sure it's possible to get even more out of this with some more work and experience, but I think it's sounds pretty good already. Would probably sound even better with the full arrrangement.

https://www.box.com/s/2476070d2c637bfed3ff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWBB0q-Ddlg


----------



## jleckie (May 10, 2012)

I am hearing a "whip" or undulation type sound only apparent when the violin is most naked.


----------



## tabulius (May 11, 2012)

Here is the new track as promised. If you are interested what legatos and patches I used, I added comments to the Soundcloud.

http://soundcloud.com/tapanisiirtola/miraculous-love

As for the EQ, processing stuff.

Adagio violins: I cutted from 2100 -5db and 4300 -2db. Added compressor and cut peaks midly, max 1-2db.

Master Channel: Reverb was Spaces, S. Cal. Hall Full Orch Ts RR 3.8s. Wet ratio -14.3. Used Modern Exciter and lift the hi-end three notches (plugin doesn't got numbers or db for reference). Again had compressor to compress few dBs and a limiter.

EQ, compressor and limiter were Sony Oxford plugins.

I hope this answers your questions.


----------



## KMuzzey (May 11, 2012)

I'm playing with Adagio right now and it is BLOWING. MY. MIND. It sounds like I have real violins in my speakers. Not kidding. In fact, when I add i other parts like LASS violas, cellos -- the Adagios are making the other parts sound more real, kinda like when you have 1 real instrument in the mix and it makes the other sampled stuff sound more real. Seriously you guys, it sounds like REAL VIOLINS ARE LIVING IN MY SPEAKERS.

LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE

o/~ 

Kerry


----------



## KMuzzey (May 11, 2012)

Here's a little doodle... let's see if I can figure out how to embed soundcloud:

http://soundcloud.com/kerrymuzzey/test- ... mic-bowing

<<EDIT: I can't figure out how to embed the Soundcloud player. Sorry! But link is above>>

OK, so: this is 1 pass using the Adagio_Ens_Dynamic_Bowing patch, and the Sordino patch keyswitch (I think it's Sord p-mp-p or mp-mf-mp).

No EQ, no compression, no nothing. One pass, simply played chordally. This is a 2:21 little sketch that took 2:21 to record and produce. No expression pedal, no CC, no modwheel, nada. And I have maybe a 10% wet hall reverb on the track cuz - well, cuz I like me a little hall reverb on my strings. And this sound is just the tip of the iceberg.

Enjoy!

Kerry


----------



## Resoded (May 12, 2012)

About the duplicate samples thing after moving the adagio folder. I got news from the 8dio support now that the folder is not intended to be moved after the download. The solution is to compress the folder into a rar archive, then extract the archive directly into the hard drive you want it to be.

I haven't had time to test it yet, but the move worked without getting the duplicates at least.

edit: Tried it, everything works fine now.


----------



## jamwerks (May 12, 2012)

KMuzzey @ Sat May 12 said:


> Here's a little doodle...



Nice, love them sordinos !!


----------



## guitarholic (May 13, 2012)

The shorts are my favorite. They sound very impressive!


----------



## Tyderian (May 14, 2012)

Only had a quick play with it so far, but loving it! Here's my first attempt:

http://soundcloud.com/chris_harris/dreams-of-summer

Chris


----------



## zacnelson (May 14, 2012)

Well done Chris, that composition is simply gorgeous, I could listen to that over and over again (and I will!)

I also think of all the demos I've heard of Adagio this one more than any really displays the violins properly, and gives me some element of confidence that they are a worthwhile purchase. I have been debating whether or not Adagio is all it's hyped up to be, and your piece is the first time I've felt I had a proper listen to it in a suitable context. I was very swept up in the emotion of that track, splendid stuff.


----------



## Tyderian (May 14, 2012)

Thank you Zac for your kind words, glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (May 15, 2012)

Hey guys n gals,

Adagio arrived, 3 days ago and yesterday was the first day with some tome to doodle around with it 

This is an absolutely first try with nothing fancy in the sense of composition but rather trying out some of the patches in musical context.

http://soundcloud.com/de-tune/adagio-first-test-w-i-p

So far I think, it has some slightly different approaches than "classical" sample libs, in terms of incorporating actually played performances, than mocking them through midi editing techniques. Thanks to K5s advanced TMpro you get a broad range of varying the phrases and premade artics (mf-f-mf etc). The great advantage is that you still have the ability to use the multisamples in the traditional way of other libs. That alone has a tone to it that is hardly to find in other libs, but with the phrases and playing techniques that you get "on top" it's kinda no-brainer. Only sad thing is that sails have been set now and all follow up libs are a must-buy too. Which means sad for my account balance. Can't wait to get the cellos 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## zacnelson (May 15, 2012)

Not a bad track for just a doodle!! The solo violin is a real highlight, I don't think I've heard a solo violin virtual instrument quite as good as Adagio, in all the demos and walk throughs the solo violin captures my attention

Thanks for posting this track, to help those like myself who are still undecided about purchasing Adagio


----------



## FredrikJonasson (May 15, 2012)

What I'm going to say now, I'm going to say because I actually want to be convinced that this one is for me..

Just about every demo I've heard so far, not counting the official demos and especially Colin's videos, don't sound less like samples than other libraries. The notes themselves has more life, but I get the feeling this makes it quite hard to get realistic phrases. It more sounds like several phrases being cut off and put together, this is particularly noticeable in the solo violin (of course). Maybe it's the learning curve, maybe I've listened to the wrong tracks. 

I'm talking about lyrical playing with convincing phrases. 

Again, Colin's demos sounds great, but I hoped to see someone else be able to achieve similar results, not just the developer :D


----------



## SPOTS (May 15, 2012)

The solo violin is also what has been catching my biggest attention so far in Adagio. 

I am still undecided about Adagio though. According to Troel's comments, Adagio was gonna burry any other strings library out there. From what I've read since its release last week, it's clearly not the vibe I am getting from the end users though. Not that Adagio is not a great lib, but I feel that end users feedback is a lot more moderate than what Troel was selling to us.

Also, CS2 + Spitfire solo violin is another option I am considering... but I am waiting to hear about Spitfire's new announcements this week + for Paul to post a walkthrough video of their Spitfire solo violin. Hopefully, this will help.


----------



## Resoded (May 15, 2012)

FredrikJonasson @ 15th May 2012 said:


> What I'm going to say now, I'm going to say because I actually want to be convinced that this one is for me..
> 
> Just about every demo I've heard so far, not counting the official demos and especially Colin's videos, don't sound less like samples than other libraries. The notes themselves has more life, but I get the feeling this makes it quite hard to get realistic phrases. It more sounds like several phrases being cut off and put together, this is particularly noticeable in the solo violin (of course). Maybe it's the learning curve, maybe I've listened to the wrong tracks.
> 
> ...



I love the tone, though it still sounds sampled. Especially the whiplash effect that is noticeable on certain notes and patches. On top of that, some notes have problems being too loud or too soft. Though this is based on my experience with the long and medium swell patches. I'm not sure if the x-fade is smoother. I really do hope that this is something they can and will fix with updates.

Personally, I really want the Adagios to be perfect. And most of the times they really shine, but then there are those moments when the whiplash effects or volume problems breaks the spell.

I'm not sure if I need to get better at using the library and perhaps change patches more often, or if this is something "flawed" with the library.

Here's and example of what I'm talking about. I threw this together in a couple of hours trying the Adagios medium swells. Don't bother listening after one minute, it's unfinished. Listen to the violin phrase at 00:10 and you'll hear what I'm describing as the whiplash effect. Also consider that this has a lot of reverb on it possibly hiding any minor flaws. Though as I said, this could most likely be fixed by changing the patch on that particular phrase. Link:

https://www.box.com/s/401205a28e7d563b8556


----------



## Tyderian (May 15, 2012)

This one isn't mine, but it nicely captures the capabilities of the solo violin:

http://soundcloud.com/jason-cullimore/a ... -passes-by

Chris


----------



## Niah (May 15, 2012)

Tyderian @ Tue May 15 said:


> This one isn't mine, but it nicely captures the capabilities of the solo violin:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/jason-cullimore/a ... -passes-by
> 
> Chris



Sounds really nice, although after a while there's this high repeating vib art thing that gets a little annoying.


----------



## wqaxsz (May 15, 2012)

Resoded @ Tue May 15 said:


> FredrikJonasson @ 15th May 2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Just about every demo I've heard so far, not counting the official demos and especially Colin's videos, don't sound less like samples than other libraries.
> ...



I have to agree with both of you, almost. The legato sounds plodding and choppy.
In the official demos too, except a few times. But i admit ; the realism was in the typical hyperbole : this was "convincing".
Maybe a genius will come out of this and i am waiting for "le clou du spectacle", or it will end, as some say, in "le cul du pestacle".


LorenzO


----------



## Dan Mott (May 15, 2012)

*"According to Troel's comments, Adagio was gonna burry any other strings library out there. From what I've read since its release last week, it's clearly not the vibe I am getting from the end users though. Not that Adagio is not a great lib, but I feel that end users feedback is a lot more moderate than what Troel was selling to us"*

A developer is always going to say that his/her library is the new best thing on the market. You shouldn't buy into that crap. He likes to claim that his short notes are the best shorts ever recorded aswell. Well.. I beg to differ from what I've heard.


----------



## zacnelson (May 16, 2012)

That's a good point Dan-Jay, although I don't think all developers make those big statements, for instance from what I recall there was a fairly under-stated build-up for CS2 and yet the user response appears to be very complementary. I am still open-minded about Adagio, but there has been a real lack of feedback in the last week from the many users, which really surprised me. I was anticipating an avalanche of robust discussion, gushing praise, and many many demos using it. Now that the introduction price is only $100 cheaper than the final price I am tempted to just wait until I REALLY need it for a project, rather than buying up now to use it in a few months time. BUT I might change my mind in 2 days time... that solo violin is surprisingly the biggest drawcard for me, despite all the other fancy features which I thought would be the main attraction.


----------



## bricop (May 16, 2012)

Hello All

Another little doodle using the wonderful Adagio Violins. 1st and 2nd playing Instinct Legato and all others playing CS2.

http://soundcloud.com/brian-cope/the-well

Comments very welcome as I'm still getting to know it.

All the best

Brian


----------



## LT (May 16, 2012)

Hi to all
in my opinion(judging from the demos) the problem with solo legato violin, is that there is a progressive vibrato in every note.


----------



## Steve Martin (May 16, 2012)

Hi Brian,

very nice music here. I enjoyed listening to your music. The transition was also very nice and expressively done also.

Thanks for posting the demo and sharing it with us.

best,


Steve :D


----------



## SPOTS (May 16, 2012)

Dan-Jay said:


> A developer is always going to say that his/her library is the new best thing on the market.


I disagree here. Although it's legit for a company to be proud and excited about the launch of its latest baby, there are many soundware companies that have successfully promoted their products without the condescendence and arrogance some could feel in a few of Troel's posts. Bashing the competition in such a way is never a good thing for your business.

@Brian: very lovely transition in your demo!


----------



## choc0thrax (May 16, 2012)

bricop @ Wed May 16 said:


> Hello All
> 
> Another little doodle using the wonderful Adagio Violins. 1st and 2nd playing Instinct Legato and all others playing CS2.
> 
> ...



Yikes, those are some harsh violins. Would be interesting to hear an all CS2 version of this.


----------



## mark812 (May 17, 2012)

choc0thrax @ Wed May 16 said:


> bricop @ Wed May 16 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All
> ...



Yeah, nice composition, but violins sound very harsh to my ears. Did you boost high frequencies or is that out of the box sound? CS2 version would be great for comparison actually.


----------



## bricop (May 17, 2012)

mark812 @ 17/5/2012 said:


> choc0thrax @ Wed May 16 said:
> 
> 
> > bricop @ Wed May 16 said:
> ...



Okay so here is the same piece, slightly slower with no EQ, using Adagio on 1st Volins followed by CS2 playing all string parts. Again, comments welcome.

http://soundcloud.com/brian-cope/sets/string-comparison

All the best

Brian


----------



## eschroder (May 17, 2012)

I really want to purchase this, even though I have HS, but I keep hearing tons of problems. Troels want to chime in on the fixes in the works?


----------



## bricop (May 17, 2012)

bricop @ 17/5/2012 said:


> mark812 @ 17/5/2012 said:
> 
> 
> > choc0thrax @ Wed May 16 said:
> ...



Okay so here is the same piece, slightly slower with no EQ, using Adagio on 1st Volins followed by CS2 playing all string parts. Again, comments welcome.

http://soundcloud.com/brian-cope/sets/string-comparison

All the best

Brian


----------



## José Herring (May 17, 2012)

The cs2.0 version sounds really nice.

I don't own Adagio so I can't help much, but it seems to me that the strength of Adagio is that you have several different legatos to chose from. Imo, the Adagio legato you chose is too slow for most of the piece. It may work for the slower sustains but its not fast enough to do the 8th notes.


----------



## SeanM1960 (May 18, 2012)

bricop @ Thu May 17 said:


> Okay so here is the same piece, slightly slower with no EQ, using Adagio on 1st Volins followed by CS2 playing all string parts. Again, comments welcome.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/brian-cope/sets/string-comparison
> 
> ...



Very nice piece of music. 

I love the tone and timbre of this library - wonderful. But you know what the problem is with Brian's piece? No 2nd violins. (Not your fault Brian) The piece is severley lacking 2nd violins, and that's a problem for me whan thinking about a purchase. Do we know if 8dio is planning on releasing 2nd violins? Real ones, not faked from the 1st violins set.


----------



## mark812 (May 18, 2012)

bricop @ Thu May 17 said:


> Okay so here is the same piece, slightly slower with no EQ, using Adagio on 1st Volins followed by CS2 playing all string parts. Again, comments welcome.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/brian-cope/sets/string-comparison
> 
> ...



Thanks for doing the comparison, Brian. Really nice composition. I prefer the sound in CS2 version (smoother), Adagio version still sounds a bit harsh to my ears.


----------



## iaink (May 19, 2012)

Hello,

Here is a piece using Adagio for the violins (also one of the viola lines is the Adagio tuned down a 5th).

http://soundcloud.com/iainkelso/releasing-the-mustangs

I have noticed a couple of problems. I can't get the patches to respond to controller 68 (speed) ... I have to set it manually.

Also, when a project is reloaded, all the speed controllers default to 0, even if the dial appears to be at a different setting.

Has anyone else noticed this?

Thanks.


----------



## Steve Martin (May 19, 2012)

Hi iaink,

thank you for posting and sharing your composition. I enjoyed listening to this. Very expressive and beautiful music.


best,

Steve


----------



## stonzthro (May 19, 2012)

Just got around to playing with it and I love the sound. There are a few kinks, but I think it is a great sounding library - I'll definitely find lots of uses for it!


----------



## zacnelson (May 20, 2012)

Hello Iaink, i thoroughly enjoyed your `Releasing the Mustangs' composition, it was truly stirring and had a sense of `landscape' to it... the kind of music that really lifts me up and takes me away!


----------



## mpalenik (May 20, 2012)

iaink @ Sat May 19 said:


> I have noticed a couple of problems. I can't get the patches to respond to controller 68 (speed) ... I have to set it manually.
> 
> Also, when a project is reloaded, all the speed controllers default to 0, even if the dial appears to be at a different setting.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?



Yep, I've noticed both of those problems. I thought about posting the same question here. Although the knob positions are reloded, the actual values go to zero.

I should mention, this is particularly annoying with the expression controller, since when it gets set to zero, the volume goes to zero, so I have to go through and give a little bump to all the expression controllers before I can use my multi (I have different legatos stored in patch banks that I can switch between, so having my DAW set the expression value will only work for the currently activated patch in the bank).


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 21, 2012)

@Zac



> ...from what I recall there was a fairly under-stated build-up for CS2...



More like DOWN-under stated. (bad pun intended)

But then it was v2 and they do have a base of customers already whereas Adagio as a library is just starting.

As a + for Adagio, it's worth noting that the more orchestration/production features they give, the longer the learning curve.


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 21, 2012)

iaink @ Sat May 19 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here is a piece using Adagio for the violins (also one of the viola lines is the Adagio tuned down a 5th).
> 
> ...



Very lovely with a grand spacious sound to it. Do you like James Horner?


----------



## Peter Alexander (May 21, 2012)

LEARNING ADAGIO MORE SPEEDILY

Disclaimer, I don't own this library, but I have downloaded and read the manual.

In listening to these demos, I wonder (out loud) if this might be a better approach to grasping the design intent behind Adagio.

Create 2-3 short themes (4-8 bars) - just lines, no under harmony.

1. Theme 1 - long pitches (half and whole) notes that soar.

2. Theme 2 - Medium tempo with more rhythmic mixture

3. Theme 3 - Fast tempo reflecting more action adventure type line.

Then go through pages 6-8 of the manual and play one theme at a time with each of the legato bowings. Though pedantic, it's really the only way to understand the design intent, the nuance differences between each bowing, and to grasp through "organized screwing around" the vocabulary you now available with Adagio.


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (May 24, 2012)

Niah @ Tue May 15 said:


> Tyderian @ Tue May 15 said:
> 
> 
> > This one isn't mine, but it nicely captures the capabilities of the solo violin:
> ...



What is the deal with the Socialist Thumbnail Niah? Are you trying to convert the world to socialism? Do you want me to share all of my hard earned money with you and others who didn't work for it at all?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (May 24, 2012)

Jeffrey Peterson @ Thu May 24 said:


> Niah @ Tue May 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Tyderian @ Tue May 15 said:
> ...



I wouldnt mind a hand-out thanks ;D


----------



## Niah (May 24, 2012)

Jeffrey Peterson @ Thu May 24 said:


> Niah @ Tue May 15 said:
> 
> 
> > Tyderian @ Tue May 15 said:
> ...



I believe that's called charity not socialism...comrade


----------



## Mike Marino (May 24, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Diffusor (May 24, 2012)

Niah @ Thu May 24 said:


> Jeffrey Peterson @ Thu May 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Niah @ Tue May 15 said:
> ...



Socialism is just charity with other people's money.


----------



## zacnelson (May 24, 2012)

Well said Diffusor! As Margaret Thatcher once famously quoted, `Eventually we run out of other people's money to spend' (I'm sure I didn't get the quote exactly right, can't be bothered googling it)


----------



## NYC Composer (May 24, 2012)

This discussion doesn't belong in this thread, though I would be happy to argue it in OT.


----------



## Niah (May 26, 2012)

zacnelson @ Fri May 25 said:


> Well said Diffusor! As Margaret Thatcher once famously quoted, `Eventually we run out of other people's money to spend' (I'm sure I didn't get the quote exactly right, can't be bothered googling it)



Tatcher? Oh yea that old lady that was PM of country that celebrates such socialist values such as free wealth care, free education, etc...

Yea I think I remember her but hey NYC Composer is right lets take it outside.


----------



## quantum7 (May 28, 2012)

SimonCharlesHanna @ Tue May 08 said:


> It sounds fantastic - for 399 just get it, seriously. You want be dissapointed. I've spend MUCH more and received MUCH less with other companies.



I was VERY tempted for $399, but on the 8DIO website it show $499. :(


----------



## marcotronic (May 29, 2012)

quantum7 @ Tue May 29 said:


> SimonCharlesHanna @ Tue May 08 said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds fantastic - for 399 just get it, seriously. You want be dissapointed. I've spend MUCH more and received MUCH less with other companies.
> ...



$399 was the pre-order price...

Marco


----------



## quantum7 (May 29, 2012)

marcotronic @ Tue May 29 said:


> quantum7 @ Tue May 29 said:
> 
> 
> > SimonCharlesHanna @ Tue May 08 said:
> ...



DOH!!!!!!! :oops:


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 4, 2012)

So I had some time to really sit and explore Adagio this past weekend. It is a truly fantastic achievement and is really beyond inspiring on so many levels..

I put together this short test cue featuring the divisi section - In specific the dynamic bowings and the LOST 1 & 2 Legato patches:

http://soundcloud.com/prscully20/sawyers-deception


I found that playing through the legato patches within the context of an arrangement to be the most helpful in terms of accustoming myself with the sound and feel of the performances. At this point I'm beyond stoked for the forthcoming volumes!


Ryan :D


----------



## Mihkel Zilmer (Jun 5, 2012)

Having now spent roughly a two weeks exploring the library I'd like to offer my first thoughts too. 

My only major gripe is the inconsistency in volume between some legato notes. At times it's been so bad I've considered re-writing the part to avoid certain notes, at other times I've used automation and even slight compression to smooth the effect. I'm hoping the upcoming update will sort out these issues.

I find the high register of the violins very impressive - it really shines through even a very busy mix.

Most of the short articulations are the best I've heard in any library I have (I own all the major contenders). As someone else pointed out - I can't believe we've settled for only one type of spic so far.

The overall sound is a bit on the harsh side, but that's something quickly remedied with some modest EQing. 

Here's a recent track in which I used Adagio for both Vln I and II plus some divisi.
Using mostly close mics for Adagio with QL Spaces So Cal Hall and a subtle algo tail from VSL Hybrid Reverb. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F48464571&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## TuomasP (Jun 5, 2012)

I fell in love with the divisi stuff. My favorites are tempo-synced Loures  Could just play some chords all day long lol. Here is simple piece with divisi tempo synced loures and Lost legato. I added slight ValhallaRoom reverb in the mix.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F47155396&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Blakus (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's some quick hobbit love I did a few days ago. I'm pretty happy with adagio, love the expressive options possible with the different legatos. There's only so much variation you can get from wiggling your mod wheel. I think the programming needs some improvement, but the upcoming update looks like it's going to address that.

http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/hobbitland-8dio-adagio-test/download (http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/hobbit ... t/download)

This quick fiddle uses the divisi legato/dynamic bowing sections a lot more. Detuned -5 and panned slightly right, adagio makes a pretty decent viola section too!
http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/8dio-adagio-test/download (http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/8dio-a ... t/download)

Overall, a fantastic addition to my string palette!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jun 6, 2012)

^ Two english man Blake Robinson?

what a coincidence


----------



## Theseus (Jun 6, 2012)

prscully20 @ Tue Jun 05 said:


> So I had some time to really sit and explore Adagio this past weekend. It is a truly fantastic achievement and is really beyond inspiring on so many levels..
> 
> I put together this short test cue featuring the divisi section - In specific the dynamic bowings and the LOST 1 & 2 Legato patches:
> 
> ...



As much as I liked your composition, I found the divisi line starting at 0.20 to be painfully strident and out of tune.

I'm wondering whether the particular patches you used are really designed for the composition you came up with ?


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jun 7, 2012)

Theseus @ Wed Jun 06 said:


> prscully20 @ Tue Jun 05 said:
> 
> 
> > So I had some time to really sit and explore Adagio this past weekend. It is a truly fantastic achievement and is really beyond inspiring on so many levels..
> ...




Hi Theseus,

Thanks for your feedback and I'm glad you liked the composition. I guess it's a matter of personal taste but I did not find the tuning to be overly offensive within this context. I am normally a tuning freak myself but I was going for an intimate and "raw"ish vibe for this track. Whereas the tuning/intonation is not perfect, I personally like the imperfection(to an extent). 



Ryan :D


----------



## Consona (Jul 9, 2012)

Do runs sound good with Adagio? There are some nice runs in "Arcana Imperii" demo around 1:59 but they are covered behind the rest of the orchestra. (Why don't developers provide naked demos everytime, do they hide something from customers? )


----------



## Dick the Flick (Jul 9, 2012)

> Why don't developers provide naked demos everytime, do they hide something from customers?



Here here ..... I find it infuriating.

PLEASE IF ANY DEVELOPERS ARE WATCHING THIS. PLEASE ALWAYS PROVIDE A NAKED DEMO OF EVERY PIECE ..... otherwise IMHO a demo is pointless.


----------



## Consona (Jul 21, 2012)

Could anybody post a demo using ensemble with close mic. position only? 

I'm still not sure of the sound of this library. There is something muffled in the sound of mixed mic. position.

Also, how much are those pre-played articulations usable, when they are not tempo-synced?


----------

